# Never summer legacy r vs sl r



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey I was wondering what the differences between the boards were besides width. I am 190 lbs size 12 boots. I ride everything steeps chutes trees but I am thinking on hitting bigger like backcountry style jumps and I am not really into the park. I want to learn better spins too. Which one would you recommend.

Thanks
-Kyle


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Never mind I just decided to go with the legacy


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its the exact same board just different widths.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

What length did you go for? I'm roughly the same size and tossing up between the 159 and 161 legacy.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I went with the 163


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

cheers mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm very, very close to buying the legacy r too, and am wondering about what length to go with. I'm 6'4", 210 lbs, and I'm now looking to improve on my spins. Any recommendations?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Skaught said:


> I'm very, very close to buying the legacy r too, and am wondering about what length to go with. I'm 6'4", 210 lbs, and I'm now looking to improve on my spins. Any recommendations?


Snap!, I'm looking at both the SLr and the Legacy and too am 6ft4 and weigh approx 196 lbs (skinny bastard). I have UK size 11.5 salomon boots so really wanted to know which was my best bet? Did you choose what to go for?
I may go for the Legacy 166 for allround groomers, pow, natural hits and the odd kicker in a park.

Let me know what you went for.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Only get a wide board if you need to! I wear an 11 and don't ride a wide!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Well hopefully I can fit into the SLR. I currently ride a 9 year old Burton Canyon (168)so have no idea how a new board feels or rides so just gonna take a punt and learn to appreciate the difference. Does anyone know the stiffness rating of a canyon so I can compare it?


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

ejustice said:


> Snap!, I'm looking at both the SLr and the Legacy and too am 6ft4 and weigh approx 196 lbs (skinny bastard). I have UK size 11.5 salomon boots so really wanted to know which was my best bet? Did you choose what to go for?
> I may go for the Legacy 166 for allround groomers, pow, natural hits and the odd kicker in a park.
> 
> Let me know what you went for.


sl-r for you


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

i am thinking about the legacy cuz i wear size 12 boots, and i was thiking about the lowest size, 156, cuz iwant to be able to freestyle it up bit. is this a bad idea for this board. should i go for the wide evo-r, which name i cannot remember. i basically just want to make the whole mountain myplayground


----------

